# deliv delivery



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

just curious about the deliv app if any one does it please share you opinion


----------



## Wag1 (Nov 1, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> just curious about the deliv app if any does it please share you opinion


My buddy does it, he says it's mainly deliveries for Macy's store. He sends in scheduled for the week and if they have anything to deliver they call or text him or however it works. He picks up at store tben to home or business. Days he doesn't have anything he said he still got a check for his time. Im applying now.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Wag1 said:


> My buddy does it, he says it's mainly deliveries for Macy's store. He sends in scheduled for the week and if they have anything to deliver they call or text him or however it works. He picks up at store tben to home or business. Days he doesn't have anything he said he still got a check for his time. Im applying now.


You ger Paid per hours


----------



## Wag1 (Nov 1, 2015)

Unsure but will ask when i talk to someone there


----------



## Aga Muhlach (Jan 8, 2016)

Wag1 said:


> My buddy does it, he says it's mainly deliveries for Macy's store. He sends in scheduled for the week and if they have anything to deliver they call or text him or however it works. He picks up at store tben to home or business. Days he doesn't have anything he said he still got a check for his time. Im applying now.


Just for Macys?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Aga Muhlach said:


> Just for Macys?


they have a ton of retail partners but still want to know about pay


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

nighthawk398 said:


> they have a ton of retail partners but still want to know about pay


They pay $13.50/hr and 50 cents a mile plus tips, rest is pretty much like Flex, weekly schedule and daily popups but no midnight hunt! I did the on-boarding but never tried it actually.


----------



## neoseekers (May 19, 2016)

Deliv is really easy. $14/hr depending on market + $0.50/mile + zero tips from customers. Pickup from retailers like Macys, Best Buys, Google shopping etc. My only problem with Deliv is not enough hours. 2-5 hours day. 10-15 week max.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ulyou only get the $14 while your on task though


----------



## neoseekers (May 19, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Ulyou only get the $14 while your on task though


You don't want to complete your task too fast because of that.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

neoseekers said:


> You don't want to complete your task too fast because of that.


Oh didn't think of that


----------



## Activist1 (May 15, 2016)

Thinking about doing this . When do they pay u


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Activist1 said:


> Thinking about doing this . When do they pay u


Every Monday but if you're in the Dallas area but I can't see what you're on because I'm on mobile but anyway they cut back my hours extremely and it looks like they're only open till 7 p.m. now and when they used to be open till 8


----------



## UberXSJC (Nov 18, 2015)

Deliv is good, but not enough hours, only 2-3 hours a day, lucky if you get 4 hours.... same with Grubhub, it is good, but I am not on priority for the schedule blocks.


----------



## abby hunt (Dec 20, 2016)

I got in but I don’t know how to get scheduled blocks.. everytime I check it says waitlist and I sign for waitlist but I don’t get any text or call from them and it just passed by thru the day.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

abby hunt said:


> I got in but I don't know how to get scheduled blocks.. everytime I check it says waitlist and I sign for waitlist but I don't get any text or call from them and it just passed by thru the day.


It's either 9pm or 915pm local time in Tuesday's you have to grab the hours

The schedules


----------



## abby hunt (Dec 20, 2016)

I waited last night at 9 but its all wait list..do I keep refreshing it?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

abby hunt said:


> I waited last night at 9 but its all wait list..do I keep refreshing it?


Did you check the weeks April 2 to 8?


----------



## abby hunt (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes and it all say waitlist


----------



## fennec2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

In Cleveland hours opened at 915 on Tuesday and were gone within 1-2 minutes. Now in San Diego they get released at 900 and are gone within 20-30 seconds. They should send out an email, you need to be on your phone waiting and as soon as that email comes in grab whatever hours you can. I can usually only schedule 2-3 days worth of hours before all the rest are already gone so schedule the shifts you really want to work first.


----------

